# Milk leaking at the bottom of the flange



## PotreroHill (Apr 29, 2009)

When I pump, a small amount of milk will leak out of the bottom of the flange. Is there any way to prevent this, or is it something that comes with the territory of pumping?


----------



## groovyem (Jan 30, 2010)

God I hate that! I found that if I leaned forward and let gravity do it's job it wouldn't happen. After 5 min or so, when my nipple was sucked into the tube part I could sit up a little more straight. I have heard of people using lanolin to stop this, didn't help me. Now that I tip myself forward it hasn't happened in a long time. But man, I hated having a wet bra (I put holes in an old bra so I can go hands free). Good luck!


----------



## PotreroHill (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groovyem* 
(I put holes in an old bra so I can go hands free)

That is such a good idea!
Thanks for the advice too


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

This happened to me occasionally. Leaning forward helps, but the best thing I found is just holding the flanges with my hands around my breast and the flange to make sure I have a good seal until a couple minutes in, then I can loosen my hold. This also helped increase my pumping output since before I wasn't getting as good of a seal. And then when I take off the flanges at the end, I break the suction on top of my breast and tip the flanges forward to not get those couple drops or whatever on my clothes.


----------

